

Face paint to beat those pesky face detection algorithms - kghose
http://cvdazzle.com/

======
srconstantin
This is an example of something I've been wondering about for years.

We have cryptography and cryptanalysis. But while we have machine learning, we
don't really have an established science of "anti-learning" -- creating
examples that are hard to classify correctly, in order to thwart snoops.

